# Directions to Parnell Park



## biggerry

I want to bring my son to see the Dubs play Wicklow this Saturday night in Parnell Park but I'm not too sure how to get there.  Can anybody tell me how to get there (coming from Sandyford)??

Where's the best place to park?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GOBSTOPPER

Santa didn't bring you the sat nav then ?  
best option if you don't know the northside would be to head north on the m50 right till the roundabout at the end . left slip road goes to the m1/ airport, second exit (12 o clock)off the big roundabout leaves you on the n 32 continue straight a short distance to the next roundabout ...continue straight through(12 o clock) ....drive about 2 miles straight run till major junction(crossroads) with malahide road (Hilton hotel on left at lights)turn right at this junction which should leave you with the large tesco on your left (cant miss it) now your suckin diesel !  continue on until roundabout and take (12 o clock ) exit. keep going until next roundabout (artane roundabout) take 12 o clock ) continue on about a mile or so until you see a massive church on your left ,at the junction of malahide road and Collins ave ...this is your turn left. there is a community hall beside the church and beside that is your way into Parnell park ! 250 MTS from the left turn .   up the Dubs !! i ommited alot of pedestrian and traffic lights so roundabouts are your ref. points good luck ! and remember dont go below 15mph those northsiders would eat ya (joke)


----------



## ClubMan

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## biggerry

Thanks Gobstopper, that's great!

What's the story with parking?


----------



## northsideboy

Another alternative would be to take the Dart from a convenient Southside station to Killester which is less than ten minutes walk to Parnell Park up Collins Avenue. Hope that the Nipper is involved with St. Olafs or any other local cub too!


----------



## biggerry

Thanks northside boy.  He's an Olaf's boy.


----------

